# I know how to get infinite Toad Houses in NSMBW! ^_^



## MasterM64 (Nov 25, 2009)

This is how you get infinite Toad House: Collect all Star Coins and buy ALL hint movies!


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 25, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> Please submit this cheat anywhere on the internet as long as you put the copyright. All rights reserved to


----------



## Cool J (Nov 25, 2009)

This Fails. Thats the easiest way? I thinking hacking would be easier.


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 25, 2009)

I submited this to IGN so enjoy! ^_^


----------



## Nic (Nov 25, 2009)

LMAO

GOTZ TO PUT COPYRIGHTS OH I W177 SUE


----------



## JamesBertie (Nov 25, 2009)

or is it after bowser?


----------



## Nic (Nov 25, 2009)

HEY GUYS PUT COPYRIGHTS BECUZ I FOUND A COOL GLITCH ON XBOX360

HOLD THE HOME BUTTON AND YOU CAN SHUT IT OFF THERE


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 25, 2009)

JamesBertie said:
			
		

> or is it after bowser?


You have to collect all star coins and buy all the hint movies.


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 25, 2009)

> This is how you get infinite Toad House: Collect all Star Coins and buy ALL hint movies!
> 
> This is the first NSMBW Infinite Toad Houses cheat on the internet so this was discovered by


----------



## JamesBertie (Nov 25, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> This is how you get infinite Toad House: Collect all Star Coins and buy ALL hint movies!
> 
> This is the first NSMBW Infinite Toad Houses cheat on the internet so this was discovered by


----------



## Nic (Nov 25, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> > This is how you get infinite Toad House: Collect all Star Coins and buy ALL hint movies!
> >
> > This is the first NSMBW Infinite Toad Houses cheat on the internet so this was discovered by


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 25, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 25, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> > This is how you get infinite Toad House: Collect all Star Coins and buy ALL hint movies!
> >
> > This is the first NSMBW Infinite Toad Houses cheat on the internet so this was discovered by


----------



## Cool J (Nov 25, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> > This is how you get infinite Toad House: Collect all Star Coins and buy ALL hint movies!
> >
> > This is the first NSMBW Infinite Toad Houses cheat on the internet so this was discovered by


----------



## JamesBertie (Nov 25, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nic (Nov 25, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 25, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wish (Nov 25, 2009)

BAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAH. (Even Haruhi's laughing. XD)


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 25, 2009)

I researched and everything and I know I found it first. IGN didn't even know so I submitted the cheat.


----------



## Nic (Nov 25, 2009)

JamesBertie said:
			
		

> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nic (Nov 25, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> I *researched* and everything and I know I found it first. IGN didn't even know so I submitted the cheat.


So your now saying that you had researched this made it into your own words and slap chopped it?

Fail.


----------



## JamesBertie (Nov 25, 2009)

and plus its not realy a cheat its a secret in the game


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 25, 2009)

Shut up and just take it as fact!


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 25, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> I researched and everything and I know I found it first. IGN didn't even know so I submitted the cheat.


Zomg dewd, even IGN didn't know!?  :O


----------



## ATWA (Nov 25, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> Shut up and just take it as fact!
> 
> Please LOCK!


There are no moderators on.

So.. *censored.9.10*


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 25, 2009)

CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEP.


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 25, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> You do realise that if you do a simple google search you can find a billion posts from like November 20th of people telling other people how to get infinite toad houses?
> 
> Fail.


^^^^

&lmao at him asking for a lock now.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 25, 2009)

You didn't figure it out.


----------



## JamesBertie (Nov 25, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> CrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i bet like in a million other fourms there are topics just like this one all claiming they found it first


----------



## Cool J (Nov 25, 2009)

No Mods = No Locks


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 25, 2009)

I won't lock but, just take it as fact.


----------



## JamesBertie (Nov 25, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> I won't lock but, just take it as fact.


but it isnt fact


----------



## Nic (Nov 25, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> You didn't figure it out.


----------



## Nic (Nov 25, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> I won't lock


YOUR NOT A MOD.

Another fail ten year old.


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 25, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> I won't lock but, just take it as fact.


IT ISNT A FACT.

I've already proven that it isn't a fact, so you're just making yourself look even more of a fool now :/


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 25, 2009)

Results 1 - 10 of about 3,670 for Infinite toad house NSMB Wii


----------



## Horus (Nov 25, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> I won't lock but, just take it as fact.


Are you one of those douche-bags who always say first on a stupid Youtube video?

But seriously, no one gives a *censored.3.0*


----------



## Cool J (Nov 25, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> I won't lock but, just take it as fact.


That u researched this or that u made this? Or that this is copyrighted from Jason or Hobo?


----------



## easpa (Nov 25, 2009)

Isn't their an easier way?


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 25, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a ten year old you fool!


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 25, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## Cool J (Nov 25, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya You Fool! He is 9!!! Get your facts right >=D


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 25, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ten and a half year old then? :3


----------



## JamesBertie (Nov 25, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok then, Another nine year old fail


----------



## Nic (Nov 25, 2009)

Cool J said:
			
		

> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never found it plus I don't even have the game. It was just for the laughs. =P


----------



## Cool J (Nov 25, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Cool J said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly the same for wut I wrote.


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 25, 2009)

Cool J said:
			
		

> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Googled it, I discovered it, and the copyright is mine!


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 25, 2009)

Face it. There are thousands of others who found it and, do you honestly think anyone cares?


----------



## Cool J (Nov 25, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> Cool J said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o rly??


----------



## Thunder (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh haw haw


----------



## JamesBertie (Nov 25, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> Cool J said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the person who wrote it on google discovered it


----------



## Nic (Nov 25, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> Cool J said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OM*G NO IT IS NOT. IT'S GOOGLE AND THE SITE.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 25, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> Cool J said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD You didn't find it pillock, someone else did and you're taking credit. Go fail somewhere else.


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 25, 2009)

JamesBertie said:
			
		

> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm older than all of your guesses. Which means i'm 15 so just shut up about all this crap!


----------



## Nic (Nov 25, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> JamesBertie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then may I tell you something, I'll try saying it nice.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Grow some pubes please.</div>


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 25, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way ahead of you! LOL


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 25, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> JamesBertie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you'd know not to claim credit for things that are not yours then.


----------



## JamesBertie (Nov 25, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


only if he had some balls


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 25, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> Cool J said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So then you didn't discover it you idiot xD

&You may have the body of a 15 year old, but you have the mind of a 10 year old.


----------



## Nic (Nov 25, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> This is how you get infinite Toad House: Collect all Star Coins and buy ALL hint movies!
> 
> This is the first NSMBW Infinite Toad Houses cheat on the internet so this was discovered by


----------



## Gnome (Nov 25, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I TOTALLY AGREE.


----------



## Nic (Nov 25, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 25, 2009)

Sorry I forgot, eating bread crusts puts hairs on your chest apparently, not your balls.


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 25, 2009)

CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did find it first because I Google searched it and only found NEW Super Mario Bros. DS cheats no NSMBW Cheats.


----------



## Nic (Nov 25, 2009)

CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Sorry I forgot, eating bread crusts puts hairs on your chest apparently, not your balls.


Lol.


----------



## Nic (Nov 25, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> CrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Proof? I don't think so. You probably found it on cheatscc.com or however you spell it.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 25, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> CrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I googled searched it just now and it said  Results 1 - 10 of about 3,670 for Infinite toad house NSMB Wii. (0.24 seconds)


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 25, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> CrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then you fail at googling because when I googled it I got 100s of pages of people telling others how to do it, and these were posted WAY before you posted this thread, but then I've already said this.

Just wondering, do you even know what a cheat and copyright are?


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 25, 2009)

CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Sorry I forgot, eating bread crusts puts hairs on your chest apparently, not your balls.


Don't be a fool. TEST the cheat and see if it is true...


----------



## JamesBertie (Nov 25, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> CrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is true just you didnt find it


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 25, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> CrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah, if I get all star coins and hint movies I get hairier balls a hairy chest?


----------



## Thunder (Nov 25, 2009)

CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Sorry I forgot, eating bread crusts puts hairs on your chest apparently, not your balls.


Wasabe puts hair on your chest, maaaan.


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 25, 2009)

Just to let you know, even if you were the first one to discover this you can't hold copyright for it.

Quote from the U.S. Copyright Office:


> *What does copyright protect?*
> Copyright, a form of intellectual property law, protects original works of authorship including literary, dramatic, musical, and artistic works, such as poetry, novels, movies, songs, computer software, and architecture. Copyright does not protect facts, ideas, systems, or methods of operation, although it may protect the way these things are expressed.


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 25, 2009)

I Google searched it and your right. I wasn't the first so no copyright. sorry about all the crap everyone.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 25, 2009)

I wus right.


----------



## Nic (Nov 25, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> I Google searched it and your right. I wasn't the first so no copyright. sorry about all the crap everyone.


Atleast I quoted the first post.


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 25, 2009)

CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


H no! I wasn't the first so no copyright


----------



## Gnome (Nov 25, 2009)

h fa ilughnjdia vidfugkaifn


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 25, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> CrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read what I posted above, or are you too dumb to understand it? >_>


----------



## Cool J (Nov 25, 2009)

Great you made this big thread and this big argue over some cheat that apparently you found. Then u find out u google'd wrong. Definetly mind of a 2 yr old.


----------



## Nic (Nov 25, 2009)

Cool J said:
			
		

> Great you made this big thread and this big argue over some cheat that apparently you found. Then u find out u google'd wrong. Definetly mind of a 2 yr old.


It's actually called...


"I NEED MORE POST STORM BEFORE THE RESET"


----------



## Cool J (Nov 25, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Cool J said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol?


----------



## Horus (Nov 25, 2009)

Cool J said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is it possible to Laugh Out Loud with a question mark, are you confused or something?


----------



## Thunder (Nov 25, 2009)

Cool J said:
			
		

> Great you made this big thread and this big argue over some cheat that apparently you found. Then u find out u google'd wrong. Definetly mind of a 2 yr old.


Well it's better than seeing some stubborn moron.


----------

